
Dropbox Automator extends the functionality of your cloud storage - g3orge
http://www.theverge.com/2012/1/1/2672920/dropbox-automater-cloud-storage-batch-manage-features?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
vidar
_It's entirely free as well, so there's nothing to lose by giving a shot._

So basically it will stay up for 6-12 months and then shut down.

------
cjoh
I took a look, excited about this software, but giving a third party access to
my entire Dropbox to an organization that doesn't state it's security
policies, and says that the only way to delete my account is to drop the
founder an email seems like I'd be exposing myself to more risk than I would
like.

~~~
davedavedave
A better way would be to share a folder to their Dropbox email account, so you
only expose to them what you want.

~~~
cjoh
The best way would be to make desktop software that did the required tasks
without exposing third parties to the data at all.

------
brainsqueezer
I'm looking for some app that uploads a file when I recieve an email. Anyone?

~~~
peterhajas
Does iffft do what you want? I'm not super familiar with it, but it might.

------
g3orge
first action: inform me of new files in public folders.

~~~
sdizdar
We at <https://cloudHQ.net> are actually doing something like that for couple
of our big customers. It is not yet completely polished and finished, so, if
possible, I would like to ask you if we can learn more about your
requirements. My email is in profile. Thanks!

